# a few more pic's of my male & female reds



## chriz (May 20, 2008)

the top 3 are my male & other 3 my female


----------



## DZLife (May 20, 2008)

Aww, they make such a nice couple! Nice by themselves, too! Nice in all ways; nice reds!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 20, 2008)

Very nice reds Chriz, they are awesome!!


----------



## HazyRep (May 20, 2008)

Wow! Those are gorgeous reds! I'm usually partial to the black and whites cos they have more promenent patterns, but your male and female blow me away!


----------



## Lexi (May 20, 2008)

They are very very pretty tegus!


----------



## Mike (May 20, 2008)

Nice tegus! They are very pretty.


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 20, 2008)

WOW!! That male is just... PHENOMENAL!!! I can't wait till my little guy gets big like that!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 21, 2008)

They look great!! How old are they??


----------



## chriz (May 21, 2008)

thank u all 4 your comments they mean so much the male is about a yr he is a really fussy eater only eats mice n little fruit n every now n then boiled egg n was told the female is 18 months i've not had her long but she is good as gold eats very well n is good 2 hold.and now with the tag gone she seems a lot more happy.


----------

